# Nina's Cottage, Norfolk, March 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 31, 2014)

This lovely cottage sits in a pretty Norfolk village. 
This was the first time I had been in a derelict house that felt like someone's home.
Although some belongings had been boxed it still felt like someone may come around a corner at any time. The emotions and questions you feel and want answered continue through every room. So with excitement and a great feeling of anxiousness I wonder through Nina's cottage.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 31, 2014)

Whoa thats epic! Not many of these in circulation! 
Stunning photographs as always! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 31, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Whoa thats epic! Not many of these in circulation!
> Stunning photographs as always! Cheers for sharing!




Thanks.
Some of the pics are not too good, not sure what happened lol


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 31, 2014)

Awesome  my kinda place!
Good stuff finding this! Nicely photographed too!


----------



## djrich (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice one - great pics!


----------



## fannyadams (Mar 31, 2014)

Superb stuff! Love the Eau de Cologne bottle on the windowsill


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 31, 2014)

This is just ACE in all ways, well found and shot!!!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 31, 2014)

Howl come I ain't seen this one either  great photos though..and it really do look half lived in


----------



## Kezz44 (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice one! You have been busy!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Mar 31, 2014)

Good report. Is this place off the A47? Got a feeling I've driven past it if so


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 31, 2014)

Amazing and lovely clean photos...well done for finding this, it is very rewarding when you find a new place with personal items inside....big thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice treasure trove some amazing things to look at!


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow! wow and double doody WOW! Now that's an amazing little time capsule!........ Awesome pics stealth. It's always so difficult to convey the feelings these places have when you enter them! I know EXACTLY how you feel. Somebodys life intertwined with a house full of belongings. So sad. Epic report. Loving it!!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 31, 2014)

Stealth PM sent!!


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 31, 2014)

What a nice little place you have found and great shots as well. I like that


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 31, 2014)

Very nice great pics


----------



## Catmandoo (Mar 31, 2014)

Super super!! Like a time zone that is. That kodak is a right little gem. Great find!


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2014)

That's right up my street that one!


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 31, 2014)

Your reports keep getting better and better, finding a house like this is amazing. Thank you.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 31, 2014)

This looks fantastic! Great find


----------



## addictedmedia (Mar 31, 2014)

What a great find i just love the old style tv and the camera such good shots


----------



## MCrosbie (Apr 1, 2014)

sweet, nice work, nice pics. got to love Norfolk for some cracking little gems


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Apr 1, 2014)

nice pics  imagine doing a report on that kodak bet thats took some pictures


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 16, 2014)

that is top, top drawer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Slippy Shogun (Sep 7, 2014)

Love the cabinet with the nik naks and treasures in. Top find. Thank you.


----------



## jaket (Sep 8, 2014)

This is one I know quite well I believe! I cycle past this occasionally. I did have a look one and found that someone actually keeps a quad bike in the garage behind the house! If this is the place I'm thinking of.  
J


----------

